# Flickr and LR out of sync



## donoreo (Jan 17, 2013)

So I finally found the missing photo from my 366 project for 2012 (July 14th!).  LR shows 366 photos, all published through the built in service and Flickr only shows 364 in the set.  Best suggestion for fixing aside from flipping back and forth from Flickr to LR to see what is missing?

If anyone wants to have a look: http://www.flickr.com/photos/donsmithphoto2011/sets/72157628703938231/


----------



## donoreo (Jan 19, 2013)

No ideas?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm a little stumped, sorry Don.  You could try Jeffrey's Flickr plug-in - if I remember correctly, it can check what's on Flickr and compare it for you.


----------



## donoreo (Jan 20, 2013)

I cannot get that feature to work or rather I do not know how to use it.  I have installed his plug in, but even thought I said to use the existing collections for Flickr, it did not.  Are they normal or smart?  (I have never looked up the difference).


----------



## donoreo (Jan 21, 2013)

I looked into it further.  This plugin came up with more photos than what the other had.  Flickr shows 363 in the set.  Built in LR has 366, new Flickr plugin had 472?!?  I tried a republish, using the built in plugin, but that did not overwrite the ones on Flickr, it added.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 23, 2013)

Do you have a Flickr Pro account? There's a difference in the behavior of republish for free vs. pro accounts.


----------



## donoreo (Jan 24, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> Do you have a Flickr Pro account? There's a difference in the behavior of republish for free vs. pro accounts.


Yes I do.


----------

